

Space Shuttle Atlantis on Craigslist for $1.7 billion - jchrisa
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/orl/1737878952.html

======
jsharpe
It boggles the mind that we went from Apollo to the space shuttles in 10
years, and in the 25 years since the construction of Atlantis, we've seen
virtually no advancement in American manned space flight.

~~~
woodall
There has, however, been advancements in satellites and probes. Some places
are either too far or too inhospitable. The issue is user one, not hardware.

